
A Change to Trello Teams - blowski
https://blog.trello.com/trello-teams-at-work
======
durzagott
I guess the fears about Atlassian's acquisition of Trello were real.

By limiting free teams to ten boards, they've effectively knee-capped it as a
viable business tool (card-based task management without the bloat of Jira).

What's especially insidious is the short notice and high price tag of Business
Class. Are there any good alternatives out there?

